# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Fjalori i "pisët".

## DI_ANA

Cfare Mund Te Keni Menduar Ose Mendoni ..duke Qene Mire E Bukur Para Televizorit Me Pjesetare Te Familjes Suaj...dhe Te Degjoni Neper Emisione Televizive Fjale Jo Te Hijshme Ne Fjalor ...??
Te Degjoni Nje Kenge E Cila Mund Te Jete Vulgere???
Perdorimi I Fjaleve Bastarde Ne Shqiperi Me Duket Teper Shokus....

Cfare Mendimi Keni....per Kete Lloj Fjalori??
A Duhet Te Perdoret Ai Neper Mjetet Ku Transmetohet Kultura??
Pse Njerezit Flasin Ne Menyre Aq Te Piset Dhe Brutale???



Respekte

----------


## AlbaneZ

Eshte shume e thjeshte.

1- Nqs ka femije nen moshe duhet ti evitosh.
2- Kur nuk te pelqejne ato fjale mund te mos i degjosh.

Ky eshte realiteti dhe nuk e ndryshojme dot ne.Fjalor te tille do kete gjithmone.

Gjithe te mirat

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Dhe ato bejn pjese ne jeten e perditeshme..Nese nuk do i degjoj nga tv,ateher do i flas me shoqerin apo do i degjoj duke ecur rruges..

Sot ka ardhur koha "Sipas vendit behet kuvendi"

PershendeTje !!*

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Po citoj ate qe eshte shkruar me lart;

Pse Njerezit Flasin Ne Menyre Aq Te Piset Dhe Brutale???
__________________________________________________  _________________


Pyetjes qe behet, une do ti pergjigjesha thjesht, se njeriu qe e mban vehten me kulture sot, kur mbaron bagazhin e fjalorit te tij te “paster” e te pasur, nxjerr thesin e fjalorit te tij te “piset”.

----------


## FLOWER

personalisht nuk me pelqen fjalori i piset dhe me vjen mire qe pak a shume akoma ka mbetur vleresimi per nje fjalor te paster mes disa shtresash te shqiptareve.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Eshte shume e thjeshte.
> 
> 1- Nqs ka femije nen moshe duhet ti evitosh.
> 2- Kur nuk te pelqejne ato fjale mund te mos i degjosh.
> 
> Ky eshte realiteti dhe nuk e ndryshojme dot ne.Fjalor te tille do kete gjithmone.
> 
> Gjithe te mirat



PIKERISHT KY LLOJ REALITETI NUK ME PELQEN.....DHE NUK ESHTE E MUNDUR TE SHMANGESH KUR JE DUKE PARE TV OSE TE VEPROSH SI POLIC NE SHTEPI OSE JASHTE DUKE U RUAJTUR NE VAZHDIMESI NGA KETO FJALE BANALE...
DEGJIMIN SMUND TA NDALOSH ..KEMI VESHE...
SIGURISHT QE KETE REALITET MUND TA NDRYSHOJME...
EDUKATA ESHTE KULTURE.

RESPEKTE

----------


## DI_ANA

> *Dhe ato bejn pjese ne jeten e perditeshme..Nese nuk do i degjoj nga tv,ateher do i flas me shoqerin apo do i degjoj duke ecur rruges..
> 
> Sot ka ardhur koha "Sipas vendit behet kuvendi"
> 
> PershendeTje !!*



PER CFARE KUVENDI MUND TE FLASIM???
CFARE KOHE??
TE DUKET NORMALE QE TE JESH I ULUR NE NJE TAVOLINE NE NJE LOKAL ME FEMIJEN TEND OSE TE DASHUREN DHE TE DEGJOSH NE TJETREN DIKE DUKE FOLUR ME KETO LLOJ FJALESH??
NEJSE KY ESHTE MENDIMI YT...
PARA CA DITESH LEXOVA NE GAZETE KU KREU I VENDIT SHANTE EDI RAMEN....ME FJALE TE TILLA..
CSHEMBULL JAPIN KETA NE POPULL DUKE SHARE NJERI TJETRIN NEPER PARLAMENT ME NJE FJALOR QE NUK I PERSHTATET NJE POLITIKANI...
DHE KA PLOT SHEMBUJ TE TILLE.


RESPEKTE

----------


## DI_ANA

Mendoj Se Ai Me Edukate Nuk Ka Kufizim Fjalori Te Paster....
I Edukuari Ngel I Tille..dhe Injoranti Nuk Rregullohet Kurre..
Eshte Anormale Qe Ne 1000m Te Degjosh 100 Llafe Te Pista...
Jetoj Ne France Edhe Ketu Nuk Ndodh Nje Gje E Tille....pse???
Policet Nuk Na Ruajne???
Kam Vite Ketu Dhe Me Ben Pershtypje Ai Lloj Fjalori Qe Degjoj Kur Iki Ne Vendin Tim.....

----------


## mario_kingu

nuk e di si eshhte ne shqiperi  por si ne europ si ne usa televizioni nese filmat sjan per femit  kan nje shenj ku tregojn moshen edhe cfar  permbajn 
kurse ne lajme skam par ofendim te till ne europ qe kam jetuar edhe tani ne usa 

per shqiperin sdi cte them eshte mordernizuar para kohe  jan fut ne europ pa qen ne europ  popull qe me shum i pelqen lluksi se sa jeta e perditshme ciao

----------


## DI_ANA

> nuk e di si eshhte ne shqiperi  por si ne europ si ne usa televizioni nese filmat sjan per femit  kan nje shenj ku tregojn moshen edhe cfar  permbajn 
> kurse ne lajme skam par ofendim te till ne europ qe kam jetuar edhe tani ne usa 
> 
> per shqiperin sdi cte them eshte mordernizuar para kohe  jan fut ne europ pa qen ne europ  popull qe me shum i pelqen lluksi se sa jeta e perditshme ciao




JAM SHUME DAKORT ME TY....FLM PER PERGJIGJEN...
PO NE SHQIPERI CIVILIZIMI ESHTE KUPTUAR SI DEGJENERIM TE DISA ...JO TE GJITHE...FATMIRESISHT...
PO PATE RASTIN TE IKESH NE SHQIPERI DEL NJE HERE NGA BLLOKU NE TIRANE DHE SHIF FEMRAT GJYSMAT TE ZHVESHURA DHE FJALORIN QE PERDORIN..
.EDHE FEMIJE KAM DEGJUAR TE FLASIN AQ KEQ....KUR LOZIN



RESPEKTE

----------


## ShocK

Per nje fjalor te pasur mund te shikoni _PORTOKALLINE_,jane shum te perparuar  :perqeshje: .
Ne ecim me kohen thote Digitalb  :ngerdheshje: .
Humor eshte po jane ca fjale qe mund te eliminohen nga skenari i aktoreve sepse e shofin Familjare.

----------


## Gimi3

*Fjalori I Piset.. 





			
				Cfare Mund Te Keni Menduar Ose Mendoni ..duke Qene Mire E Bukur Para Televizorit Me Pjesetare Te Familjes Suaj...dhe Te Degjoni Neper Emisione Televizive Fjale Jo Te Hijshme Ne Fjalor ...??
			
		

1.Do nderroja kanalin 




			
				Cfare Mendimi Keni....per Kete Lloj Fjalori??
			
		

2.Mendoj qe ka njerez te cilet mundohen permes fjaleve te ndryshme te dallojne nga te tjeret  apo deshirojne te perdorin keto terme sic perdorin disa politikane me qellim qe te jene me me fame ... thjesht te arrine qellimet e tyre jo te mira.




			
				A Duhet Te Perdoret Ai Neper Mjetet Ku Transmetohet Kultura??
			
		

3.Mendoj qe nuk ben fare te perdoret neper mjetet ku transmetohet kultura sepse perdorimi aq i tepert i ketij lloj fjalori tregon shume thjesht per " Kulturen " e tyre, si dhe eshte nje gje teper e keqe sidomos per femijet sepse ai fjalor eshte nje " kurs " per mesimin e tyre ( pasice femijet nuk dine ) 
1.Fjala është në gjendje t’i zbardhojë fytyrat e njerëzve si dhe t’i zezojë ato.

2.Fjalët janë si gjahu fluturues, të cilin dikush e zë, kurse dikujt i ik.

3.Fjala është nën pushtetin tënd derisa nuk e shqipton, ndërsa pasi ta shqiptosh, ti je nën pushtetin e saj. Andaj, ruaje gjuhën ashtu siç e ruan arin e argjendin, sepse shpeshherë një fjalë e vetme mund të ta largojë begatinë dhe të ta sjellë shkatërrimin. 







Respekte*

----------


## YaSmiN

Per fat te keq nga qe te gjithe ne pune shumicen i kam djem ndonjehre me shoqerine perdor ndonje fjal te piset.Kjo nuk do te thot qe i perdor gjithmone por me shoqerine time dua te jem me e lirshem edhe shakaja ose fjalet extreme eshte dicka qe nuk e kalon kufirin.

----------


## FierAkja143

> Cfare Mendimi Keni....per Kete Lloj Fjalori??


Tregon nivel te ulet.  
Ne familjen time i vetmi rast qe kam degjuar vellain te perdori sharje ka qene kur vajtem per te bere aksident.  Me teper u shokova nga menyra qe po shante sesa nga frenimi qe beri!!  




> A Duhet Te Perdoret Ai Neper Mjetet Ku Transmetohet Kultura??


ti si thua?




> Pse Njerezit Flasin Ne Menyre Aq Te Piset Dhe Brutale???


Sepse ate edukat kan dhe sepse ju duket se duken "cool" 



nefakt nuk e di mir si eshte televizori ne shqipri.  Ktu vetem ndo nje animal discovery ose history channel shikoj.  Ok shikoj dhe "The Simpsons"  :ngerdheshje:  but def. not a big TV fan.

----------


## DiGiTeX

fjalori i piste ne familje tregon kapacitetin dhe nivelin tende kulturor asgje me shume.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Per fat te keq nga qe te gjithe ne pune shumicen i kam djem ndonjehre me shoqerine perdor ndonje fjal te piset.Kjo nuk do te thot qe i perdor gjithmone por me shoqerine time dua te jem me e lirshem edhe shakaja ose fjalet extreme eshte dicka qe nuk e kalon kufirin.



PERSHENDETJE YASMIN...

ME PELQEN SINQERITETI YT...
TI THUA QE KE AQ KONFIDENCA ME SHOQERINE SA TE FLASESH TE TILLA FJALE DHE Qe SHUMICA JANE MESHKUJ...
MEGJITHATE MENDOJ SE EDHE ATA TE CILET MUND TE FLASIN TE TILLA FJALE...NUK DO TJU VINTE MIRE TE ISHIN NE FAMILJE DHE TE DEGJONIN KETO FJALE NGA DIKUSH TJETER QE MUND TE NDODHEJ PRANE TYRE...
SHAKAJA ESHTE DICKA ME PAK E RREZIKSHME KUR ESHTE E KUFIZUAR NE NJE RRETH TE NJOHUR...
PO JA QE SHUME TE TJERE NUK I THONE ME SHAKA OSE I BEJNE KASTILE PER TE TERHEQUR VEMENDJEN DUKE TREGUAR ARROGANCEN DHE BRUTALITETIN E TYRE NEPERMJET KETYRE FJALEVE BANALE.


RESPEKTE

----------


## Darius

Dua te bej nje nderhyrje te vogel duke dale nga tema por jam i detyruar.

I drejtohem disa anetareve te cileve ju kam terhequr vemendjen edhe me pare per te njejtin problem. Ne kete forum nuk ka nevoje per 'bertitje' (perdorim pa kriter te germave te medhaja). Kjo jo vetem veshtireson leximin por edhe prish komplet anen estetike te temave dhe mbi te gjitha bie ndesh me rregullat e forumit.

Ky eshte paralajmerimi i fundit. Nga ky moment shkrime qe nuk do respektojne lexuesit e tjere (perdorimi i germave te medhaja tregon jo vetem mosrespekt ndaj te tjereve por edhe nga rregullores se ketij forumi) do fshihen pa asnje paralajmerim.

Faleminderit.

----------


## DI_ANA

> fjalori i piste ne familje tregon kapacitetin dhe nivelin tende kulturor asgje me shume.




Shume pergjigje e drejte,por po flas kur jemi ne familje dhe te tjeret perdorin kete lloj fjalori te piset,qofte njerezit afer,,qofte tv.

----------


## mario_kingu

> Shume pergjigje e drejte,por po flas kur jemi ne familje dhe te tjeret perdorin kete lloj fjalori te piset,qofte njerezit afer,,qofte tv.


per tv pergjigjen e ke me lart 
tani the per ate ne familje nuk mendoj se ne familje mund te flasesh si flet me shoqerin ne familje ke nje fare respekt [kete jo te tere e kan]
 mua psh me vin zor nga vetja te flas ne syt plakut ndonje fjal te pist 
sthem se ska se vet kam qen ne shpi shqiptare ktu ne chicago ku vajza fliste sikur ishte ruges etc 
por ai ose ajo qe flet ne familje fjal te pista cte them je i mbaruar 
ndersa me shoqerin mund  te flasesh lloj lloj fjalesh dmth  je me i lir se jeni shok thoni dicka me teper dmth brenda muabetit

----------


## DI_ANA

> per tv pergjigjen e ke me lart 
> tani the per ate ne familje nuk mendoj se ne familje mund te flasesh si flet me shoqerin ne familje ke nje fare respekt [kete jo te tere e kan]
>  mua psh me vin zor nga vetja te flas ne syt plakut ndonje fjal te pist 
> sthem se ska se vet kam qen ne shpi shqiptare ktu ne chicago ku vajza fliste sikur ishte ruges etc 
> por ai ose ajo qe flet ne familje fjal te pista cte them je i mbaruar 
> ndersa me shoqerin mund  te flasesh lloj lloj fjalesh dmth  je me i lir se jeni shok thoni dicka me teper dmth brenda muabetit




Plotesisht dakort me mendimin tend persa i perket familjes.
Mbase ne shoqeri flisni se jeni meshkuj dhe keni konfidenca te tilla,po cfare do te ndodhte sikur dikush qe ishte afer jush tju degjonte dhe te ishte i shoqeruar me familje,?
Nqs pastaj ju flisni ne menyre diskrete atehere mendoj se nuk i beni dem askujt.

----------

